# Dear Vortex, Will OEM '01 Jetta rims fit my 96 VR6?



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

:facepalm: 

*Both* rim sets are: 

-5 x 100mm 5 bolt pattern 
-14mmx1.5b lug size 
-15in Wheel Diameter 
-57.1 Center Bore 
_____ 

*01 Jetta* rim set is: 

-High wheel offset of 35-45mm (not sure exact number) 
-Tire size 205/55/15 

_____ 

*96 Vr6* rim set is: 

-Medium offset of 15-25mm (not sure exact number) 
-Tire size 205/50/15 

I am hoping the 01 wheels and tires will fit on my 96 Vr6. Please help Vortex community! (or just make fun of me)


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

First, I get to make fun of you!! Mainly because I don't know where you got your wheel info from. Noob.  

Moving on. 


Are the MK3 wheels stock? 

Secondly, when you ask about wheel info on here, mainly regarding if they'll fit a certain vehicle or not, the MOST important info to provide in your post is this: 
Diameter 
WIDTH 
Offset 
Bolt pattern 
Suspension setup 
Width and offset being the most important (i think) because either number without the other is useless. 

In any case, there are a few MK4 wheels in the 15" range... 
most are 15x6, et38 
But there is one that is 15x7, et38 

So, please go here and pick out which one it is, and let us know: 
http://www.4130-products.com/wheels/index.html 

The MK3 wheels I think you have are 15x6.5 et43, at least if they're stock (again, pick which they are from that page). 

If this is the case, the short of if it is that any 15" MK4 wheel should fit just fine.


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the schooling. I used rim help dot com to no avail. :facepalm: The website you supplied is pretty neat. 

The mk3 wheels i'm toting now have a 15in diameter. The mk4 aftermarket wheels I'm buying are also 15in in diameter. 

*My current rims on my mk3 Vr6 are the "bugatti's."* 

Suspension is at stock height. 

With your knowledge base you (hopefully) can decipher thewidth of the bugatti's based upon the new information I've provided. 

I am having a hell of a time gathering information because, as you know, volkswagen owns bugatti, and so search results constantly push out articles pertaining to the bugatti veyron, making it difficult to acquire specifics. 

SO, my next question is: Knowing my mk3 wheel size, are there any OEM Mk4 5x100 Jetta wheels that _WON'T_ fit my Mk3 VR6?? 

:banghead:


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

bump?


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

bizzump?


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

bizzizzump?


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

I such a N00b...


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

veearrsicks said:


> are there any OEM Mk4 5x100 Jetta wheels that _WON'T_ fit my Mk3 VR6??


 Generally, no. But I wouldn't use 18s from the GLI on your MK3. Too big.


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you again from the humbled n00bie 

I took your info to the bank and found a deal on some 5 x 100 15in diameter steel wheels off of a Mk4 for super cheap. Tires on the new steel wheels right now are section width 195mm aspect % of 65mm (and of course a diameter of 15in). I want to install these 195/65 wheels while I look around for deals on 205/50-15's to throw on my bugatti's. My car is black on black and will look well enough will the steels for now. 

Do you think a set of 195/65/15's would fit on this mk3 vr6 tho? There's no additional information right now on the steel wheels I just bought. I'm going to try and install them tomorrow if I don't hear back but I could use a more educated guess- which is where you come in...


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Even with your non lowered car, those tires might be a little much, like at full lock during turns, big bumps, etc.. 

You provided a decent link in your other thread, but I prefer this calculator: 

http://www.net-comber.com/tirecalc.html 

Using that, you'll see those big balloon 195/65/15 are almost 2 full inches bigger in overall diameter than the factory correct MK3 size of 205/50/15


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow that was extremely quick and helpful. Thanks :thumbup: 

It doesn't help that they built the suspension so loose at high speeds on this car. I struck a deal that I could return them for free if it didn't work out, but I wanted to check on here before I pay a tire shop to put them on. 

Attempting to get them to install these 195/65's tomorrow. 50% chance they even try doing it. 25% chance it will be liveable...


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

Also will elaborate the other post with the site you provided. It's a really interesting site... that's two today! :beer:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

My hunch is that the big tires don't play nicely on your MK3


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

that's my hunch too. it's almost like throwing 17's on it but hen again my older bro has a 96 ABA Golf GL with 17in rims and low profiles and they work just fine for him. 

I'll go make an ass of myself tomorrow and let you know what happens. Check back if you want to hear/see my epic success/fail.


----------



## Kadams29 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea any wheel from a mk4 would be fine except like said before the 18' BBS Rc's off the GLi and and the 18" R32 Aristo's. Now tires are another topic. If your running 17's (aftermarket) or OEM VW id stick to a tire like a 195 OR 205 and 35,40 sidewall maybe 45 if your higher.. 50's with 17's on a mk3 will be close and prob rub on bumps and whatnot. 

Now with 16's u step up the rule while still retaining the 195-205 width. You can usually sneak like a 50 or 55 series sidewall and be fine. 

Then 15's u can run large tires. Like 195-205,,,55-60,65 r15 with out really any problems at stock right hight. Hope i helped buddy.


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

Just wanted to give a thanks to 

Kadams29 :beer: 

for extending his knowledge. 




Kadams29 said:


> Then 15's u can run large tires. Like 195-205,,,55-60,65 r15 with out really any problems at stock right hight. Hope i helped buddy.


 At least this is _good_ news. I have my fingers crossed. 

Yes, Kadams29, the setup in question is a 195/*65*-15 on my mk3 vr6 jetta. 

The OEM setup has an aspect ratio of 50 (radius=15in and section width=205 aka 205/50-15) 

The tires I want to throw on for now which are already on different wheels have a much bigger sidewall: 195/*65*-15. That's like adding nearly 2 inches in diameter... 


PRAY FOR ME


----------



## Kadams29 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea man i had to run a 65/r15 one time when i was cought in a jam. Its gonna be absolutly fine with a 195 width on stock ride hieght. The car WILL sway alot however. Kinda bus like hahaha. But u will not see much if any rubbing issues. U might get a tiny sqeek here and there if sombody was in your back seat going over bumps and into dips. 

Glad i could help out a member:beer:


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

Just found out one of the tires I got was leaking at the base of the valve so I'm gonna see if I can return them or get some money back before install. 

:thumbdown:


----------



## MaMa SquankaVr6 (May 14, 2012)

*Mk3 with jetta vr6 01 rims*

Yes, they fit and they look really good on it
heres my mk3 jetta vr6 with the 01 OEM rims.


----------



## MaMa SquankaVr6 (May 14, 2012)

*Mk3 with jetta vr6 01 rims*

Yes, heres a pick of my mk3 jetta vr6 with the 01 oem rims.


----------

